# Bulgar Wheat Appetizer



## Andy M. (Apr 6, 2013)

For years, we ate this appetizer at my sister's home on holidays.  We all loved it.  It has origins in Armenian culture but no doubt there are versions throughout the region.  I finally got around to making it for Easter with my daughters and neighbors.  It was a hit all over again.

Here's the recipe.  Don't be put off by the name.  I have no idea how it translates  I recommend you give it a try. 
​ *Itch* *  (Ich)*​ 
¾ C            Olive Oil
1 Ea             Onion, minced
½ C            Lemon Juice
  14 Oz            Petite Cut Tomato
8 Oz            Tomato Sauce
  2 C            Fine Bulgar
TT            Salt and Pepper
  1 Bnch            Parsley, chopped
  1 Bnch            Scallions, chopped

  Sauté the onions in the oil.

  Add the lemon juice, tomato and tomato sauce and simmer for 15-20 minutes, covered.

  Remove the pan from the heat and stir in the bulgar.  

  Season with the salt and pepper and let it sit, covered, to cool completely.  

  When the mixture is completely cooled, or just prior to service, stir in the parsley and scallions.

Serve with pita wedges.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice! I love bulgar and make pitas often.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 8, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Nice! I love bulgar and make pitas often.



They're a great combo.  Give it a try.


----------

